# any ideas?



## heweypotter (24 May 2011)

Hi,my sons bike was stolen on Easter Sunday and we r confident we know who has it and the police are looking in to it.
I have the receipts and all the info but unfortunatly I didnt take down the serial number for the bike
Does anyone know of any way I could find this out maybe ,I know its a long shot .I have already asked halfords but they said they don't have this info.
Is there another way I could prove its my sons bike?
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## summerdays (24 May 2011)

Don't know if it would count but do you know of any distinct markings such as on my son's front forks - 3 parallel scratches that he made when he accidentally dropped it the day after he got it... especially if you had photographs of it or sticker peeling off? (sorry I'm probably grasping as straws here).


----------



## heweypotter (24 May 2011)

Many thanks,it had a ripped right handle grip,broken bell and 3 spot led lights on.as you can .the grips have been ripped off and the lights and bell have been taken off.its also been de stickered.


----------



## JohnHenry (25 May 2011)

Halfords most certainly DO have that info - it's just that the store cannot be arsed to look it up for you - how else can they guarantee the bike? 

Insist on the manager getting involved and jump up and down a bit (I know it's against the British nature LOL), if necessary getting Head Office involved and muttering darkly about Halfords not being interested in security.

Best of luck with this.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 May 2011)

Agreed with 100% Send a letter (and keep sending letters) to the FD of Halfords requesting the information. This usually has the desired effect as they do not like to be bothered by customer service issues.


JohnHenry said:


> Halfords most certainly DO have that info - it's just that the store cannot be arsed to look it up for you - how else can they guarantee the bike?
> 
> Insist on the manager getting involved and jump up and down a bit (I know it's against the British nature LOL), if necessary getting Head Office involved and muttering darkly about Halfords not being interested in security.
> 
> Best of luck with this.


----------



## heweypotter (25 May 2011)

That's great I will go in and push for this and keep you informed.thanking so So much


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2011)

Bike shops *do not* keep records of frame numbers for the bikes they sell!


----------



## subaqua (26 May 2011)

tundragumski said:


> Bike shops *do not* keep records of frame numbers for the bikes they sell!




Oh yes they do. 


I can get the serial number of all the bikes i have bought at decathlon by logging into my account. The store can also look up too as they did when the bikes went in for 1st service. a tiny weeny bike store might not but Halfrauds Evans etc most certainly will.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 May 2011)

tundragumski said:


> Bike shops *do not* keep records of frame numbers for the bikes they sell!


I know of two that do........ 



subaqua said:


> Oh yes they do.
> 
> 
> I can get the serial number of all the bikes i have bought at *decathlon* by logging into my account. The store can also look up too as they did when the bikes went in for 1st service. a tiny weeny bike store might not but Halfrauds Evans etc most certainly will.


that's impressive,, although Decathlon could hardly rise any higher in my estimation. 

One of the bike shops that I know of is teeny-weeny, by the way.

And, though I type this through gritted teeth, Brompton keep records of every bike they ship.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2011)

One of my local bike shops do. When I bought a bike from them a few years back, they turned it over, got the number and added it to the/my info on their computer.


----------



## subaqua (26 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> And, though I type this through gritted teeth, Brompton keep records of every bike they ship.






you covet one don't you. dirty boy


----------



## dellzeqq (26 May 2011)

subaqua said:


> you covet one don't you. dirty boy


I have one..............


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2011)

tundragumski said:


> Bike shops *do not* keep records of frame numbers for the bikes they sell!



My LBS does - they also mark the bike with the shop's post-code so that if it is stolen and recovered by the police it should end up back there again. (Flaw in that plan is if you sell on the bike I guess).


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2011)

summerdays said:


> My LBS does - they also mark the bike with the shop's post-code so that if it is stolen and recovered by the police it should end up back there again. (Flaw in that plan is if you sell on the bike I guess).




this must be a recent develpoment then with most shops.

I certainly wouldn't be keen to have the shops postcode stamped on my shiny new bike! 

and I stand corrected. I used to work in Halfords and we never kept serial numbers back then.


----------



## heweypotter (26 May 2011)

Many thanks,I've emailed halfords and as was said earlier they say they don't have the serial number so I've emailed again that how can they guarantee the bike without proof its actually that bike.I'm waiting their response.its so frustrating that I know its his bike but I just need to nail the proof


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 May 2011)

Just a though, do you have photographs of the bike?

Also some people "not me you understand " would get a few mates together and "nick" it back. Not suggesting you do such a thing you understand but some people would do that.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2011)

Scratches and marks are usually one of the best identifiers. Anything non standard fitted ?


----------



## bmakabayan (13 Jun 2011)

its really hard to say, because if the bike doesnt have any serial number, it would be very hard to prove. but if you have photo's, old photos that your son is riding that bike and the receipt of the bike, i think that will be a good proof...


----------

